# replace blackberry keybaord membrane



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, 
I'm looking at a blackberry curve 8520 for a friend. She dropped her phone and it apparently got run over by something. Looking at the phone itself, the housing is beat up, but usable. The lcd is cracked, and the last problem, some of the keyboard buttons are stuck down. The main board isn't cracked, bent, etc.
The buttons are like this sticker on a mother board, here is an ebay link for a new one. being a sticker, its not a simple pull out a cable and change it. its right on the motherboard and I don't know whats behind it. I tried to google this but it yielded no helpful results. 
If anyone has replaced this part before, even on a different product, please let me know.
Thank you


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have never disassembled an 8520 but did find this youtube video with does a complete breakdown of one: YouTube - BlackBerry Curve 8520 disassembly tutorial

Hope this helps:smile:


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I actually got this far, they are pretty easy to dissemble. I wanted to take it one step farther than this video did and replace the keyboard membrane (the white sticker thing you see at the very end of that video). I could never find any help as hard as i looked for this, and even stated when buying the part they won't help. This has me wondering if it is easy to do at all, or if there is something hidden about it, etc.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry I misunderstood earlier. The trouble is that the 8520 was never as popular as some of the other models so there is not as much in the way of documentation:sigh:

Hopefully someone else might come around with more incite than myself on this matter.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

well thank you for trying, I don't anticipate a high response on this. I don't think this part is commonly changed and I think most shops would say to change the phone than replace this.


----------

